# [Wet Thumb Forum]-idiots!!!



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

do any of you guys ever have problems selling plants online? it seems like every noob out there has somthing bad to say about their shipment. like recently, i sold 10 stems of sunset hygro to a guy in new york. i sent him 25!! and he still griped because when they got there, a couple of leaves had fallen off, and some of the stems were bent. OMG!! was this his first plant order?? it's 100 degrees, and the plants are in a black box. what do you expect, me to send the whole aquarium so they will be fresh when they get there?

and another guy. i sold him some weeping moss. he swares up and down that it is java moss. i got the origional plants frol Luis Navarro. i think he knows the difference between weeping and java. as do I!!

robert, i feel your pain. selling live plants is a hard business.


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

I've only ever traded with folks from forums that I feel that I know. So far, no real complaints. Going out to a bigger audience would certainly increase the population of 'challenges' that one would face. Dealing with 'the public' is no picnic!!


----------



## Pete City (Sep 18, 2004)

Russel,
Thanks for the info, I've thought about selling and even trading plants on this forum, I would hate to have a shipment go sour and lose the respect of my fellow hobyists,(not that I have much now


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

Now that you mention it Russell, that last bunch of plants we traded on was!!! HEHEEH Just kidding. That's why I only trade or give away plants online. Its not like I am going to get rich growing plants. Its easier for me to sell local at the LFS. That way I have full control over the delivery. OH and I hardly ever ship plants in the summer months. Its just to hot.

Hawk


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

> Thanks for the info, I've thought about selling and even trading plants on this forum, I would hate to have a shipment go sour and lose the respect of my fellow hobyists,(not that I have much now


it's not so much the forum people, because they usually know a little more about what they are doing. it's the people who have never bought plants before that give you trouble. they have only seen the pictures of perfectly planted plants before, and when it shows up in a wet paper towel, it looks different.

like hawk said, it's still best to trade and give only, but i can just make so much more money on ebay









pete, i think you have respect. your tank looks great, and your plants are healthy.

hawk: you better like those plants


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Welcome to my world! LOL... I aim to please, but you can never please everyone. I had to learn to bite my tongue. People are less grumpy when they are not paying for it.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

man robert, i definately feel your pain. at least when you make sells to forum people, most of the time they know what they are doing. anyways, i am finished selling plants to idiots on ebay, at least until fall, when the weather isn't as hot.


----------



## Joshua Hansen (Sep 20, 2005)

Imagine if the aquarium plants are sent oversea such as Australia. I do not think the aquarium plants will survive the trip. Customers are pickle bunch always with different opinions on what their aquatic plants should look like.

Anyway seriously if you can recommend any aquatic plants that will not be wreck by my 4 large clownloaches. Any plants with soft stems (e.g Ambuila and wisteria) always are hammered by my clownloaches.

from Josh


----------

